# flow bindings on burton



## burtontwinner (Nov 9, 2009)

im a noob and have been trying to find the answer for awhile. im looking at some flow bindings to replace my crappy very old burton bindings from like 2005. the question is, is it possible to get the baseplate for burton boards from them?is there a possibility the baseplate from my burton bindings fit? Oh and i dont want any opinions on flow bindings on this thread. either someone likes them, or hates them.


----------



## Gardner (Apr 4, 2009)

I just bought a set of Flow M9s and they came with a combo disc that would fit either a Burton or normal bolt pattern. I believe that most of the bindings come with combo discs these days. Ask the shop where you buy them.


----------



## burtontwinner (Nov 9, 2009)

Gardner said:


> I just bought a set of Flow M9s and they came with a combo disc that would fit either a Burton or normal bolt pattern. I believe that most of the bindings come with combo discs these days. Ask the shop where you buy them.


the problem is im probably getting them online but im interested in the m9's


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

The Burton baseplate issue with Flows is a bit confusing. I don't know the exact dates, so I am going to make a rough estimate judging from my past Flow bindings.

2006 - 2007: Came with a universal baseplate that has a ton of holes, but you can't mount it on the reference points. To do so, you have to play around with the hole alignment quite a bit to figure it out. I managed to find a good stance, but the three screws were grouped towards one side of the plate instead of centered.

2008 - 2010: Has a new universal baseplate with less holes that fits burtons perfectly.

So in the end, as long as you get an 08 and above model, you are golden.


----------



## burtontwinner (Nov 9, 2009)

Leo said:


> The Burton baseplate issue with Flows is a bit confusing. I don't know the exact dates, so I am going to make a rough estimate judging from my past Flow bindings.
> 
> 2006 - 2007: Came with a universal baseplate that has a ton of holes, but you can't mount it on the reference points. To do so, you have to play around with the hole alignment quite a bit to figure it out. I managed to find a good stance, but the three screws were grouped towards one side of the plate instead of centered.
> 
> ...


ok im thinking of going with the flite 3's because my 16 year old budjet cuz my burton ones pretty much destroyed there from 08 so i should be fine...hopefully


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

Don't get the Flite's. They are Flow-lites. Get at LEAST the M-series, if you've got the $$$, get the NXT series. It's worth the extra money.

EDIT: I should add I respect you tremendously for buying your own shit, but shovel a few driveways this winter, it REALLY IS worth the extra $$$. Don't be afraid to Ebay for a used pair or scour the net for last year's model. Ask us for some help finding stuff if you need it.


----------



## bobepfd (Oct 28, 2007)

MunkySpunk said:


> Don't get the Flite's. They are Flow-lites. Get at LEAST the M-series, if you've go the $$$, get the NXT series. It's worth the extra money.


Agreed, I wouldn't get anything below the M9s. You'd just be better off with your crappy burtons if they're not broken. I've been riding NXTs for 2 seasons now, they were an 08 model and came with a universal baseplate that fits burton boards.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

I was just going to say the same thing as Munky. Stay away from the Flites. Waste of money. If you can't afford the better Flows, go for another brand of bindings. Ride and Tech Nine has some excellent bindings for a good price.

Snowboard Binding Clearance Sale

The Tech Nine Timbro sticks out from that list in my opinion. Forum makes good bindings as well.

If you absolutely want Flows, look at the Flite 3 as an introduction to the Flow system and nothing else. The quality and feel is nowhere near their M9 and NXT series.


----------



## SnoRidr (Jan 7, 2009)

Leo said:


> The Burton baseplate issue with Flows is a bit confusing. I don't know the exact dates, so I am going to make a rough estimate judging from my past Flow bindings.
> 
> 2006 - 2007: Came with a universal baseplate that has a ton of holes, but you can't mount it on the reference points. To do so, you have to play around with the hole alignment quite a bit to figure it out. I managed to find a good stance, but the three screws were grouped towards one side of the plate instead of centered.
> 
> ...


Can you purchase a 2006-2007 and then have Flow send you a 2008-2010 baseplate? I would imagine that they are interchangeable. Maybe not. Might be another idea for the OP if money is a concern and he comes across an 06-07 M9 or NXT. Just an idea.

SnoRidr


----------



## burtontwinner (Nov 9, 2009)

what are other brands that are compatable with burton boards? just need some ideas...under 100


----------



## burtontwinner (Nov 9, 2009)

anyone????????


----------

